
AWS Lightsail vs. DigitalOcean, VULTR and Linode - tilt
https://gist.github.com/justjanne/205cc548148829078d4bf2fd394f50ae
======
FWeinb
Is there a recent benchmark comparing these different offerings? Would be
great to see some real data on how each is performing.

------
mattbillenstein
Location is important -- I'm not going to rent a server in Europe being based
in California...

